# 8 weeks pregnant and have had a fall!!! V.V Worried!!!



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

I am 8 weeks pg and last night i slipped over in the shower. i was standing one minute and the next i was flat on my back! MY knee, elbow and head took most of the fall and I have not had any bleeding or pain as of yet! I called NHS direct last night, who said thay think it will be ok but not entirly sure!!

Can you please give me some advice I have tried to call my clinic but their emergency number is switched off and they are closed at the moment! (great help)

Am i likely to lose my babies or do you need to have knocked your tummy, are they well protected in there? Please help I am driving myself insane!!! I could not cope with losing them!!!

Thanks in advance for the advice

Lizzylou
xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Its me again! I have just been to the loo and there was some yellowy jelly like mucus (sorry tmi) i am now worried that after my fall I am def losing my babies! This type of mucus was present a few days befopre i started to bleed last time when i had a m/c, althougnit was clear (i think)

Am i freaking out about nothing? I called the clinic earlier and the nurse seems to think i will be just fine, but that was before i got the mucus!

please help!

lizzylou

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi lizzy

i am not a midwife but just wanted to say if you are worried then i would call the relevent people. such as gp or midwife and get some reassurance! thats what they are there for 

lots of hugs and try not to worry (easier said than done i know )

love
suzie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, it only normally becomes a problem if you fall on your abdomen, the places you have hit won't have any consequences.  I'm not sure what the discharge is, but I think it is more of a coincidence that you have had it after the fall, than to be caused by it.  As Olive said, if you are concerned, see your gp,

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Emilycaitlin

Thankyou for getting back to me! I am sure I will be fine, i just ache all over now, its the last thing I need what with the awful sickness 

I have spoken to a friend who is also pregnant and she is having the same sort of discharge so i have reassured by that as her nurse at the clininc told her it was normal!

I was paranoid that it was my mucus plug coming away!!! lets hope not eh!!

Thanks once again

Lizzylou
x


----------

